# como crear salida audio a 8 ohms con altavoz de 20 ohms



## fredomans (Oct 21, 2006)

hola! Me gustaria saber como obtener una salida de audio de auriculares a 8 ohms, de un interfono con un altavoz de impedancia 20 ohms.

Gracias compañeros


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Oct 21, 2006)

lo mas sencillo seria encontrar un transformador  de audio en la relacion 1 a 2 o 1 a 3 poniendo el enrrolado de alta a la salida del intercom y la baja a los auriculares ,com 1 a 2 tendrias 10 ohmios y con 1 a 3 casi 7 ohmios que adapatarian bien otra es una adaptador de impedancias con amplificador operacional pero creo que saldria mas engorroso,la solucion mas practica es intentar adapatar impedancias con transformadores,bueno es solo una idea.


----------



## pepepuerto (Oct 22, 2006)

Hola Fredomas,lo mas tecnico lo indica el amigo Jorge, pero creo yo, que para unos auriculares ,y la potencia de un interfono ,si pones en serie con los auriculares una resistencia de 12ohm ,o lo mas aproximado ,no tendras porblema , suerte saludos


----------



## fredomans (Oct 23, 2006)

De acuerdo chicos. probare y os dire.

Muchas gracias!!!!!!!!


----------



## fredomans (Oct 24, 2006)

He puesto una resistencia de 15ohm en serie con los auriculares, el problema es que cuando hablo por el micro, en el otro intercom que recibe la señal ,se escucha bajo. cosa que si utilizamos el altavoz de 20ohm se escucha de bastante + alto. A ver si clavando la impedancia a 20 ohm no pasa esto, pero lo dudo.¿Alguien sabe a que puede ser debido?


----------



## pepepuerto (Oct 24, 2006)

Hola no dices que tipo de auriculares tienes ,prueba ponerlos sin resistencia en serie ,suerte un saludo


----------

